# (J'aime) tes hanches quand tu flanches



## Necsus

Buondì, forum!
Avrei bisogno di una mano per trovare una traduzione un minimo sensata ad alcuni passaggi di questa poetica canzone contenuta nel film "La guerre est déclarée". La cantano Roméo e Juliette rivolti l'uno all'altra (ça va sans dire) dopo aver saputo che il loro bambino ha un tumore al cervello (allegriaaa!). Per i noti limiti di copyright riporto solo i versi che mi creano difficoltà , ma il testo completo è facilmente reperibile in rete:

ROMÉO - J'aime ta peau blanche, et ton grain de beauté, *tes hanches quand tu flanches*. J'aime te rattraper...
JULIETTE - J'aime tes cils d'ange et tes cheveux de geai, [...]
[...]
ROMEO - J'aime tes yeux mouillés et ton air d'y goûter. [...]
JULIETTE - J'aime quand tu joues, tu me caches tout.
ENSEMBLE - Me cherche les poux à en devenir fou.

- come si può tradurre qui "tu flanches"? è forse correlato al "rattraper" successivo?

Grazie infinite come sempre.


----------



## matoupaschat

Flancher = cedere, mollare, lasciarsi andare. Anch'io credo che sia in correlazione con "te rattraper" (trattenerti).
_I tuoi fianchi quando ti stanchi_. ???


----------



## Necsus

Non potrebbe essere "quando ancheggi/sculetti", eh?


----------



## matoupaschat

"Ancheggiare, sculettare", no, mai visto "flancher" con quel significato, nemmeno me lo immaginerei.


----------



## Necsus

D'accordo, ma si può riferire al movimento delle anche? Ho avuto adesso una traduzione inglese del testo, che ovviamente non posso riportare qui, ma la traduzione letterale sarebbe più o meno "l'agitazione delle anche quando deragli"... In tal caso io opterei forse per un banale "il modo in cui muovi i fianchi".


----------



## matoupaschat

"Tes hanches" si referisce alle anche, ma non dice niente di un loro movimento, puoi immaginare quanto vuoi, tutto è suggerito, niente detto. Mi sembra verosimile che l'assonanza hanches-flanches sia più importante del significato stesso.


----------



## Necsus

D'accordo, grazie, Matou. Io per fortuna mi limito a fornire una traduzione plausibile, se poi vorranno farla cantare in italiano (con relative rime) sarà lavoro per il maestro di musica...!


----------

